# Vice President Harris, Fully Vaccinated, Got Both Boosters & Got COVID



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

Kamala Harris has tested positive for COVID but was asymptomatic. She reportedly received her two shots plus two boosters. She is self quarantining, of course. As far as I'm concerned, health officials still don't have a handle on this, especially with the variants that keep coming. I knew this would be the case when the pandemic first hit.
https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/26/politics/kamala-harris-positive-covid/index.html


----------



## win231 (Apr 27, 2022)

Same as a couple at my Diabetes support group who planned a cruise, both vaccinated & boosted, then couldn't board the ship after testing positive.  Neither were sick.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> Same as a couple at my Diabetes support group who planned a cruise, both vaccinated & boosted, then couldn't board the ship after testing positive.  Neither were sick.


Yeah, I remember you posted about them. Such a shame.


----------



## Alice November (Apr 28, 2022)

Yeah that's really too bad.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 28, 2022)

We are in the middle of a federal election campaign and the Opposition leader is Covid +ve and stuck at home. The Prime Minister tested +ve just before the campaign. People with such high profile jobs where they come in contact with hundreds of people every day are sitting ducks for viruses. Immunisation allows them to be less severely affected and to recover much more quickly.

I think the problem is close contact with lots of people rather than the vaccine being ineffective.


----------



## JustDave (Apr 28, 2022)

Yes, it is spread through contact, and the more you are around others, the greater the chance of being infected.  Vaccination is the most effective safeguard.  It may not prevent you from getting it, but if you do, your immune system is beefed up to where you may not even know you are carrying it.  But you can still pass it on to others, and it's not like vaccination makes you safe to be around.  It's still the same virus that is potentially deadly to those that have not been vaccinated.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Kamala Harris has tested positive for COVID but was asymptomatic. She reportedly received her two shots plus two boosters. She is self quarantining, of course. As far as I'm concerned, health officials still don't have a handle on this, especially with the variants that keep coming. I knew this would be the case when the pandemic first hit.
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/04/26/politics/kamala-harris-positive-covid/index.html



I don't think that is really an accurate way of looking at things.

The variances in the medical opinions are the normal course of scientific inquiry into a new illness.

It is just that they usually don't talk about these things in public, for the first 5 years or so, until they have a handle on what is going on.

But because of the pandemic, the kind of inner workings and debates among the scientists have become public.


This is all typical of their inquiry. One person has one idea, another person has another idea. And it can take 3 or 5 or even ten years before science comes to a kind of unified conclusion.

My ex was a microbiologist, working in cancer research.  The whole professional way of scientific inquiry is awfully strange.  Far different than the public might imagine.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 28, 2022)

and as far as VP Harris getting it..she is getting it, but the vaccine and boosters are going to prevent her from becoming profoundly ill.

It has been known for months that the Omicron variant will infect someone with vaccines and boosters. 

But the effect of those vaccines and boosters is to protect the patient from death, hospitalization and more serious kinds of problems.

That is them being extremely effective, even if they don't protect against infection as well as they did with other variants.

I would assume they are already working on a booster that will prevent Omicron from even infecting people...


It may seem all scatter brained...but what has occurred in the science, over just a couple of years, almost always takes 5 - 10 years, not  just two years.  So the scientific work has been amazing in this arena, even if far from the perfection would we like to see.  That will just take a lot more time.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2022)

To me, the key word is "asymptomatic."  It's certainly a pain in the (butt) to interrupt your life for a week or two while you stay quarantined, but it seems to me to be preferable to dying, being hospitalized, or having a long-standing, chronic illness that may last for the rest of your life. Given that choice, which would you take?

The same thing happened to my daughter recently. Fully vaccinated, boosted, etc., but she tested positive for a week and a half and had no symptoms. The reason she got tested was she had a mild sore throat for one day, and had recently attended a wedding, which is where she probably caught it. So she had to put her life on hold for a week and a half, and I had to postpone a visit to her, Major inconvenience all around, but like I said.....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I don't think that is really an accurate way of looking at things.
> 
> The variances in the medical opinions are the normal course of scientific inquiry into a new illness.
> 
> ...


I worked in public health for 28 years.  Our unit was one of the first to be alerted to "the new virus"...HIV and eventually investigating and following up on cases became part of our job. I know that they didn't know everything about HIV/AiDs when it first presented itself...how could they? Same thing with COVID. BUT...a false sense of security was promoted by making the public think, at first, that the vaccines would protect them more than what they do. I don't think my opinion is inaccurate at all. I'm going by what has gone down since this pandemic started. The story changed less than weekly and people were (and still are) confused about which way to go. The sometimes conflicting statements from health officials did nothing to boost confidence either, IMHO. That's one of the reasons it took me nearly two years to take the vaccine.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ...a false sense of security was promoted by making the public think, at first, that the vaccines would protect them more than what they do.


Yep, that's very true.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> We are in the middle of a federal election campaign and the Opposition leader is Covid +ve and stuck at home. The Prime Minister tested +ve just before the campaign. People with such high profile jobs where they come in contact with hundreds of people every day are sitting ducks for viruses. Immunisation allows them to be less severely affected and to recover much more quickly.
> 
> I think the problem is close contact with lots of people rather than the vaccine being ineffective.


If the vaccine was effective, close contact wouldn't matter.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I worked in public health for 28 years.  Our unit was one of the first to be alerted to "the new virus"...HIV and eventually investigating and following up on cases became part of our job. I know that they didn't know everything about HIV/AiDs when it first presented itself...how could they? Same thing with COVID. BUT...a false sense of security was promoted by making the public think, at first, that the vaccines would protect them more than what they do. I don't think my opinion is inaccurate at all. I'm going by what has gone down since this pandemic started. The story changed less than weekly and people were (and still are) confused about which way to go. The sometimes conflicting statements from health officials did nothing to boost confidence either, IMHO. That's one of the reasons it took me nearly two years to take the vaccine.


All of the vaccine makers always made it clear the statistics regarding it's efficacy.  If someone did not pay attention to that then who's at fault?


----------



## Purwell (Apr 29, 2022)

I have had three full doses of vaccine, not two and a booster but two Astra Zeneca and one Moderna. The last one of those was just before Christmas and I tested positive for Covid at the end of January this year, then again at the beginning of April. Both of these infections resulted in just a few days of a sore throat and a runny nose. The main problem for me was the fact that it interrupted my Chemo treatment.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 29, 2022)

There's really nothing new in the news concerning Covid, in recent weeks.  People continue to get the disease....older folks with other health conditions are still the most likely to get seriously ill, or die, especially if not vaccinated....those who are vaccinated show minor effects if they do get infected, in the majority of cases.  
This story goes on and on...and will likely continue to do so....for quite some time.  

Covid, Ukraine, Inflation, etc, etc,, is making 2022 a year which test us all to some increased extent.  Take a deep breath, and try to make the best of it.....that's all we can do.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 30, 2022)

Don M. said:


> There's really nothing new in the news concerning Covid, in recent weeks.  People continue to get the disease....older folks with other health conditions are still the most likely to get seriously ill, or die, especially if not vaccinated....those who are vaccinated show minor effects if they do get infected, in the majority of cases.
> This story goes on and on...and will likely continue to do so....for quite some time.
> 
> Covid, Ukraine, Inflation, etc, etc,, is making 2022 a year which test us all to some increased extent.  Take a deep breath, and try to make the best of it.....that's all we can do.


Better not take in too big a breath or you might inhale smoke from one of the wildfires. Smoke from a humongous wildfire in Siberia is blowing across the ocean into the U.S. High winds and drought are fueling wildfires here. There used to be a wildfire "season" during the warm months but it seems like fires are burning out of control year-round.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 30, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Better not take in too big a breath or you might inhale smoke from one of the wildfires. Smoke from a humongous wildfire in Siberia is blowing across the ocean into the U.S. High winds and drought are fueling wildfires here. There used to be a wildfire "season" during the warm months but it seems like fires are burning out of control year-round.


For Sure!  It seems that the Western US is having more, and bigger, forest fires every year....with this continuing drought.  Huge fires are erupting all over the globe, too.  The Amazon rainforest, which has been the global "air cleaner" is slowly being cut down and burned.  If this keeps up, we will all be breathing something resembling the big city smog.


----------



## Remy (May 2, 2022)

While I'm vaxxed and boosted (not the second one yet) I've mentioned before, I had no faith in these vaccines. And I got attacked for it. But for some reason I didn't and I too think that is playing out. If it helps people not get too sick, that's a good thing. I guess I probably would have got the vaccine anyway but I can't fully say as it's a requirement for my job and I need to stay employed. So when they request the second booster at work, I'll get it also. 

I'm yet to get covid and I'm still wearing a mask when out and at stores. I just can't afford to get sick in more ways than one.


----------



## win231 (May 2, 2022)

We have another new "Veiled" drug ad.  It was just reported that Kamala Harris took a drug & is now "negative" for Covid after taking _"Paxlovid"_ & has returned to the White House.   (You may recall Trump's miracle cure in 3 days with an experimental drug that was immediately approved)
https://www.cnn.com/2022/05/02/politics/kamala-harris-negative-covid-test/index.html


----------



## Brookswood (May 12, 2022)

While infection rates are up somewhat over the past month, hospitalization rates are way down.   Intensive Care rates are way down.   Having known a few people who have had severe cases of Covid (in pre vaccine days) I would say the lack of hospitalizations and intensive care usage  is a pretty good thing.


----------



## Brookswood (May 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> If the vaccine was effective, close contact wouldn't matter.


I would say if since the vaccine greatly decreases your chance of being hospitalized due to Covid then it's very effective.   It's all in the point of view.  Never let the perfect become the enemy of the good

FWIW, a new plant based vaccine is under development.  I suppose that may make some Vegans happy?  Or not?


----------



## Lethe200 (May 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> If the vaccine was effective, close contact wouldn't matter.


Incorrect. The vaccine HAS been proven to be effective, in REDUCING severity of illness - even with the new variants.

The original Delta virus has mutated almost half a dozen times already. Omicron already has at least four variants. The severity of illness is less but its *contagiousness *has increased. Pharm companies are now working on new formulations.

Remember that you can be infectious and feel perfectly fine yourself - but you CAN infect others....who may not be able to fight off COVID so easily as you.

Boosters, masks, and social distancing remain important, tired as we all are of it. One million people are dead in the U.S. alone from COVID.

London Guardian US keeps weekly statistics from the CDC:


----------



## dseag2 (May 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> We have another new "Veiled" drug ad.  It was just reported that Kamala Harris took a drug & is now "negative" for Covid after taking _"Paxlovid"_ & has returned to the White House.   (*You may recall Trump's miracle cure in 3 days with an experimental drug that was immediately approved*)
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/05/02/politics/kamala-harris-negative-covid-test/index.html


WHAT?  The bleach worked?


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> WHAT?  The bleach worked?


LOL - Trump's miracle cure wasn't that miracle water we heard about.  It was an experimental drug that wasn't approved at the time.


----------

